# Pretty Nice Pintail!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

One of the nicer ones I've shot in North Dakota...Not quite a mounter though!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice bird Rick. Gotta love those longnecks


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

She's a beaut for early Oct!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

No sprig? Nice looking bird though. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice bird Rick! He is a beauty!

I love those Pinny's!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Wingmaster said:


> No sprig? Nice looking bird though. :beer:


He actually did have a small spike for a sprig, but you are going to be hard pressed to find much of a spike in ND even late in the year. Mav, I did shoot shortly after seeing you post your Pintail...I knew it was going to be a good year for them after seeing them all spring and summer! :beer:


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

Pintails drive me crazy in the spring they are all around where i live. I hae been trying to shoot one for years in the fall and havent. nice bird you got though


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice bird Rick! We saw a lot of pintails last week in ND and those drakes almost glow coming into the dekes. :beer:


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice pintail Rick. Why is it not a mounter? Looks pretty good in the picture. I have a ND pintail mounted from a few years back. No sprig but everything else was pretty good.

We saw numerous pintails opening weekend. Headed back out the week leading up to Halloween.

Good luck!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Sprig or no sprig that is a beauty.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice bird buddy! You're lucky the guy you were with didn't shoot it first.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking bird


----------



## waterfowler26 (Sep 21, 2009)

nice bird. beautiful color. good job and luck to you on getting a mounter.


----------



## jeff352 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice bird Rick! One of the next birds on my list, just came back from Devils lake last week with a beautiful Bull can to admire on the wall, along with other real nice birds to but that was my goal for this years trip to my favorite waterfowling destination, NODAK!!


----------

